# '77 Chrysler New Yorker Brougham



## slabracing (Jan 26, 2006)

My Baby known locally as the "Slab"
That is where the screen name comes from.


----------



## Jumper (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, I drove one of these to transport the bride and groom (friends) at a wedding in Vernon BC in '84 (her Dad's car). What a boat, easily the largest car I ever have driven-440 V8 and about 12 mpg I bet. These started out in their run as 1974-75 Imperials, and were rebadged New Yorkers when Chrysler dropped the Imperial nameplate. Build quality was horrible-I remember seeing a brand new one on a dealer's lot in Sherbrooke, QC and it already had started to rust because the paint was so bad. These were 231 inches long and weighed in at 4484 lbs!!!


----------



## sedanman (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a '74 Ny'er Brougham with a 440 and 2.76:1 rear axle ratio. That car would shift out of first with your foot to the floor at 60mph, 2nd was good for a touch over 90 and I swear the car would 140. Of all the cars I ever got rid of I miss that one the most. My grandfather bought brand new.


----------



## slabracing (Jan 26, 2006)

*if you have time*

online club I belong to,if you like land yachts
http://www.newyorkeronline.org/membercars/74-78/index.htm:D
Mitch,I try respect everyones opinion but I do not agree with you:taped:


----------



## Jumper (Jan 27, 2006)

About the build quality?? In all fairness to Mopar, the build quality of most if not all north american cars was lousy in the mid 70s. When you is paying the coin for a top of the line Chrysler, is it too much to expect the paint to be flawless?


----------



## slabracing (Jan 27, 2006)

I guess you got me on the expectations part.
It's hard for me to be objective being such fanatic about these cars!


----------



## Jumper (Jan 27, 2006)

I never said I did not like large land yachts though. If money was no object it would be a 1960 Chrysler 300F, or a similar vintage Imperial.


----------



## slabracing (Jan 27, 2006)

*300f*

Those are awesome,yours?


----------



## Jumper (Jan 27, 2006)

In my dreams...."if money were no object".

A 1960 Chrysler 300F recently sold for US$65000 in one of the higher class auctions. Even rusted out scrap heaps are worth big bucks as only about 1200 were made, coupes and rag tops. 
Friends of my parents had a 1960 Chrysler Windsor when we lived in Edmonton, a four door hardtop, and I still remember the "Panelescent" dash glowing at night behind that space bubble(no light bulbs, it glowed due to the paint and a 250 v charge supplied by a transformer in the trunk I believe), plus the push button torque fllight. My mother still remembers that car looking like a black swan gliding up to the curb.


----------



## PWB (Jan 27, 2006)

sedanman said:


> I had a '74 Ny'er Brougham with a 440 and 2.76:1 rear axle ratio. That car would shift out of first with your foot to the floor at 60mph, 2nd was good for a touch over 90 and I swear the car would 140. Of all the cars I ever got rid of I miss that one the most. My grandfather bought brand new.



Had a 68 newport four door with the same gearing (although I thought the build sheet said 2.67??) Car ONLY had the base engine (383 two barrel) but had the same shift points and the same top end. Wild! Rode good too. And the back seat............... Best back seat I ever had!


----------



## MikeInParadise (Jan 29, 2006)

*Have you ever seen Trailer Park Boys TV Show?*

Your cars cousin is one of the stars. It is a very funny canadian show about a bunch of misfits that sell dope out of a trailer park and end each season going to jail.

They have an old chrsyler that was cherry when inheirited by one of the boys from his grandmother and they proceed to trash it over the series. It has been missing the passengers door for years.

Search the web for "Trailer Park Boys ????mobile" and you will find lots of info on it.


----------



## Jumper (Feb 2, 2006)

The 300 of my dreams

http://www.classicauto-sales.com/detail.php?car=152


----------



## slabracing (Feb 3, 2006)

Jumper said:


> The 300 of my dreams
> 
> http://www.classicauto-sales.com/detail.php?car=152


 
WOW
Now that is an automobile


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 19, 2006)

Dam, My late Uncle had some nice cars and I remember one being an old Chrysler with a push button trans. totally cherry, I wonder if this was it? I was too young to remember. He had a bunch of cars in all his barns up in NY.


----------



## Jumper (Mar 13, 2006)

Hop in my Chrysler,
it's as big as a whale
and it's about to set sail!
I got me a car, it seats about twenty
So c'mon and bring your jukebox money. 

Second line is an understatement!!

From "Love Shack" by The B-52's


----------



## Simonizer (Mar 13, 2006)

slabracing said:


> My Baby known locally as the "Slab"
> That is where the screen name comes from.


My sincere condolences.


----------



## slabracing (Mar 14, 2006)

Simon,:monkey: 
How's your cranium/rectal inversion therapy coming along?
Not so good I see
To bad,your so well liked here.
Kiss my Ass!


----------



## Jumper (Mar 14, 2006)

Save The Whales!


----------



## clearance (Mar 14, 2006)

Jumper said:


> Hop in my Chrysler,
> it's as big as a whale
> and it's about to set sail!
> I got me a car, it seats about twenty
> ...


Great tunes, good 80s band. I love those big old boats with big V-8s, more style, comfort and "oh, yeah" than the newer, amenic, plain jap scrap looking cars of today. Simon has no taste in vehicles, how could he not like your car?


----------



## Jumper (Mar 15, 2006)

Can't say I disagree-though most of them in this part of the world have rusted away to nothing. I was given a 1980 Delta 88 Royale Brougham in 1992with only 121 K k on it (about 74,000 miles) that had been driven by a schoolteacher to work (my Mum), but the frame was shot after 14 winters of being bathed in Toronto salt spray, so I gave it away as a parts car to someone I worked with. That was a stylish comfortable car on the highway, and downsized a little from the boats/whales of the mid 1970s, though not like today's "full sized" models, regretably which do not include an Oldsmobile name plate thanks to GM incomptence.


----------



## Jumper (Apr 22, 2006)

clearance said:


> Great tunes, good 80s band. I love those big old boats with big V-8s, more style, comfort and "oh, yeah" than the newer, amenic, plain jap scrap looking cars of today. Simon has no taste in vehicles, how could he not like your car?



Saw the video(Love Shack) on Much Music last night and surprisingly the car they use in that is a 1965 convertible.


----------

